
Sylvester the Cat's Common Lisp IDE - tosh
https://github.com/joaotavora/sly
======
abrax3141
I've been a lisp hacker for decades, and always code/test from inside emacs
using shells. (Emacs+CL is pretty much my OS!) I've never really found SLIME
to be much more useful than basic emacs. This, however, looks like it might
attract me to actually moving a little bit away from raw emacs. The mains
reason that I tend to use raw emacs is that I hop around multiple servers
quite a lot, and I find it annoying to have to carry around my emacs
environment, and when servers get reloaded, all my personalization gets wiped,
so I've learned to make the most of the raw emacs env. This thing seems to
provide enough additional machinery that it might be worth dragging around.

